

Ask HN: A credit to site/app's UI designer? - tzury

While it is easy to spot who designed the cover of a CD, a book or a poster, when it comes to websites/apps UI, there is no convenient way for that.<p>The current state is totally depends on the site's owners whether or not to give a credit line, in fact, unless it is a free theme integrated into a blog, in most cases one cannot tell from the site/app itself who is the creative soul and mind behind that specific amazing piece of art one is currently observing.<p>I am in a point of searching for a site designer, and was thinking, instead of telling one, do me something nice an elegant, minimal and clear such as A or B or C, I should simply hire the one who designed A or B or C directly.<p>But I cannot found them.<p>I was thinking what if someone will come with a single form to provide site's design credit(s) that will be easy to adopt and integrate, either via headers, or pre-defined URI or alike.<p>Wouldn't that will be a nice thing?<p>IMHO, this will make the world a better place, no matter how small this might look.<p>Think about a freelance [wo]man out there who will get leads and new business opportunities.
======
steventruong
I get what you're saying but what you're asking for serves no purpose for the
site owners or business itself. People go to X for the product or service they
provide, not to know who developed or designed the site. While I get why you'd
like to know, going by your reasoning, it would be easy to argue why can't
everyone also list who developed the site or where its hosted, etc... The list
can get quite long and it doesn't make sense to list those things to most
people and their intended audience.

If you genuinely want to know who designed A, B, or C, email the owners of A,
B, and C, and ask them who designed the site, and maybe even for a referral.

This also doesn't take into account the fact that maybe A, B, and C were
designed by the founder, who may not be a contractor for hire. It also doesn't
take into account premium design firm prices you might not want to pay.

Point being, there are ways for you to go about finding out the information
you need with a little bit of work rather than thinking the detail you want to
know really makes "the world a better place" when it fact it doesn't. There's
nothing wrong with you trying to find the info just because its not listed on
a footer link somewhere.

I should also point out that the link in your HN profile
(<http://www.reguluslabs.com/>) also doesn't show who designed the site...
Just saying... "Be the change you want to see the in world"

~~~
tzury
bottom up:

1\. reguluslabs.com was not designed by a "designer" ratehr, by me. Hence,
this is irrelevant, as those are the cases you realized yourself which
designer for hire is irrelevant.

2\. I am willing to pay whatever it takes for the good job I expect, as I am
expecting to be paid for mine, not sure why you assume I did not take that
into account.

3\. I suspect that twitter founders (simple.com and squareup.com are sites I
loved) will bother answer my email.

4\. apparently, there is a thing called humans.txt which I forgot about, yet
it is the answer for this issue.

have a nice day, and I wish you a happy new year.

~~~
steventruong
I wasn't implying that you definitely wouldn't pay premium prices. I used it
as an loose example, hence the term "might".

As for you assuming the founders of simple.com and squareup.com not
responding, that's an assumption at best. All you can do is try. And the
founders don't need to respond. Anyone with knowledge of who designed the site
can.

Glad you got your answer. Best wishes to you as well =]

------
narad
Some good sites employ humans.txt, similar to robots.txt That might be helpful
to you.

~~~
tzury
Ooops, forgot all about this..

Will google[1] or that, see if anything good comes up

By the way, <http://www.google.com/humans.txt> asks to come work at google.

[1] <https://www.google.com/#q=inurl:humans.txt>

